# Symetra Tour Members Fighting for LPGA Tour Cards this Week



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Ten players will receive full status LPGA cards this week. 

Here are the details: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Symetra Tour Championship - Who will earn their LPGA Cards This Week?


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here is the list of the players who earned their full time LPGA Tour cards for 2015: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Symetra Tour Championship - Who will earn their LPGA Cards This Week?


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

1 Mi Jung Hur -21 F 
2 Stacy Lewis -17 F 
3 Paula Reto -14 F 
4 Kris Tamulis -13 F 
5 Jodi Ewart Shadoff -12 F 
5 Moriya Jutanugarn -12 F 
7 Cydney Clanton -11 F 
7 Alison Walshe -11 F 
9 Kim Kaufman -10 F 
9 Karin Sjodin -10 F 

For full results and live scoring: 
TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Yokohama Tire LPGA Classic Preview & Pairings


----------

